# [solved] gentoo-sources-2.6.30-r4, Luks, Ext3 + data=ordered

## fumoffu

Hello fellow gentooers,

last night I tried updating my system to gentoo-sources-2.6.30-r4. In an article about linux-2.6.30 I read that the default mount option for Ext3 has changed from data=ordered to data=writeback. Since data security is more important to me than performance, I wanted to keep data=ordered and thus put it in my fstab to override the new default kernel settings. Unfortunately this causes 2.6.30 to fail during boot, claiming it cannot mount the root partition read/write. My root-partition is also encrypted using Luks. If I remove data=ordered from fstab, 2.6.30 boots just fine. 2.6.29 boots fine using data=ordered. Just wondering if anyone is experiencing similar problems. Sounds like a serious bug to me.

Cheers,

fumoffu

----------

## Hu

Please post the successful and failed instances of /etc/fstab, and the exact error message produced on failure.

----------

## swimmer

Did you check 

```
CONFIG_EXT3_DEFAULTS_TO_ORDERED
```

 in your kernel config?

HTH

swimmer

----------

## ArgelErx

Same problem.

 *Hu wrote:*   

> Please post the successful and failed instances of /etc/fstab, and the exact error message produced on failure.

 

Working fstab line:

```
/dev/sda1   /           ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro   1 1
```

Not working fstab line:

```
/dev/sda1   /           ext3    defaults,data=ordered,errors=remount-ro   1 1
```

Didn't see any real error msg (ro fs, no logs). But output of libata was definitly garbled. Seemed like output just stoped and continued with next driver on same line.

```
CONFIG_EXT3_DEFAULTS_TO_ORDERED
```

is not enabled in my config.

HTH.

----------

## ArgelErx

 *ArgelErx wrote:*   

> But output of libata was definitly garbled. Seemed like output just stoped and continued with next driver on same line.

 

dmesg from working System:

```
ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata1.00: ATA-8: SAMSUNG HD501LJ, CR100-10, max UDMA7

ata1.00: 976773168 sectors, multi 0: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      SAMSUNG HD501LJ  CR10 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 976773168 512-byte hardware sectors: (500 GB/465 GiB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

forcedeth 0000:00:0a.0: ifname eth0, PHY OUI 0x5043 @ 1, addr 00:50:8d:b3:38:71

forcedeth 0000:00:0a.0: highdma pwrctl mgmt gbit lnktim msi desc-v3

ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

 sda:<4>ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AUB2] enabled at IRQ 21

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: PCI INT B -> Link[AUB2] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: setting latency timer to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: EHCI Host Controller

 sda1 sda2 <<6>ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: debug port 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: cache line size of 64 is not supported

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: irq 21, io mem 0xfe02e000

 sda5<6>ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

 sda6<6>usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb1: Product: EHCI Host Controller

usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.30-gentoo-r4-mediapc-config22 ehci_hcd

 sda7 >

usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:02.1

```

So the garbeled libata output is still present.

HTH.

----------

## fumoffu

Thanks for your help guys. Setting CONFIG_EXT3_DEFAULTS_TO_ORDERED solved the issue for me.

----------

## swimmer

Glad I could help  :Cool: 

----------

## toralf

I prefered the solution to set the default mount option for the appropriate aprtition :

```
tune2fs -o journal_data_ordered /dev/sda7
```

instead of defaulting the kernel to use that option in general. Furthermore no change to fstab is necessary.

----------

